# Military style



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Been thinking about picking up a Colt AR15 A2 CAR Sporter II. Any thoughts, positive/negative about this weapon?

At this time, it looks like I will have to order one as I can't find one available locally.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Oh well. Went ahead and ordered in a Bushmaster AR15A2 for about $300 less than a Colt.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

I think you will like your new Bushmaster. take the 300 you saved and buy some ammo. you are going to have lots of fun with it. one more thing, I think Bushmaster is the better gun.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

lastv8 said:


> I think Bushmaster is the better gun.


I believe there are a good many people who agree with you about that. I found a site, AR15.com, where there are a good many who just don't think much of the Colt AR products now-a-days. I used M16A1's in the Army and never had a complaint. But now that it's my wallet going empty buying an AR, the Bushy's make better sense...


----------

